# 1948 JC Higgins



## cds2323 (Jul 30, 2017)

Found this 1948  JC Higgins back in May. Took the bike apart about two weeks ago. Decided to  give it an OA bath and remove some of the crust.  The bike will still have plenty of patina even after  I clean it up.


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 30, 2017)

The fork is bent and will have to be straightened.


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 30, 2017)

The crank is also bent.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 30, 2017)

I just picked up a JC Higgins at the 1st annual "Oldfarts Swap Meet" and I'm not going to use the crank or the skip tooth sprocket PM if you are interested?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Jul 31, 2017)

Love Higgins


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 31, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> I just picked up a JC Higgins at the 1st annual "Oldfarts Swap Meet" and I'm not going to use the crank or the skip tooth sprocket PM if you are interested?




Thanks,  I saw your crank in the other thread today. Looks to be in great shape. I already have a replacement tho. It's off a 49 Higgins.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 31, 2017)

That's great news you looking for a different fork or going to give a go at straightening the OG?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 31, 2017)

Fork has been straightened too. Has been in the OA  bath also. I still have to use some WD-40 and steel wool on it. And then some compound to bring back the paint a little. I'm up in the air as to whether I'll respray the white stars and accent. I  don't usually like to do any paint touch ups. The white didn't hold up to the cleaning but there wasn't much left anyway and the rust removal out weighed saving what little paint remained.




Most people use a Lil Brute fork jack to straighten forks. I used what I guess some might call a Big Brute. It's a 4 foot tall 4660 lb Farm jack with a couple of steel plates bolted on. Makes quick work of it. Usually takes longer to set up than the actual straightening does.


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 31, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> That's great news you looking for a different fork or going to give a go at straightening the OG?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




See above post


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 1, 2017)

I've had good results with Gibbs instead of the WD-40 http://www.gibbsbrandlubricant.com/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 2, 2017)

Very nice bike-hard to believe that batwing light survived in such good shape. Always like those rear reflectors on the front fender-a unique Higgins touch!!


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 5, 2017)

Progress on the rear rim. Lots of heavy rust to remove even after the OA bath.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 6, 2017)

More pieces out of the OA bath.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 6, 2017)

The lower bearing cup for the fork has dimples in the race from the ball bearings. It happened when the fork was bent in a crash.



I do have a nice replacement cup.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 6, 2017)

Progress on the frame after an OA bath. Long process of wiping away rust with WD-40 prior to working with compound on bringing a little more color back. 
Edit: These pictures are during the WD-40 wipe down. I still have to do the compound for the color.


----------



## Scribble (Aug 7, 2017)

Its lookin good, oh and whats an OA bath?
I use cleaning vinegar to de-rust old parts is it the same thing?


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 7, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Its lookin good, oh and whats an OA bath?
> I use cleaning vinegar to de-rust old parts is it the same thing?




OA is oxalic acid. Otherwise known as wood bleach. It's sold in powdered form and is mixed with water. It removes rust. Search oxalic acid on the forum, there are a few threads in the restoration section on how to use it and the effects it has.

Unfortunately the fenders weren't painted as well as the frame by Murray. Doesn't look like any primer was used, and it's real thin. The paint came back well on the frame but the fenders still look brown.  The tank also had a poor paint job from new.

Pics coming soon.  The frame was waxed tonight as well as  the fenders and fork. Wheels are done except for  reassembling the hubs.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 9, 2017)

A little more progress.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> Progress on the frame after an OA bath. Long process of wiping away rust with WD-40 prior to working with compound on bringing a little more color back.
> Edit: These pictures are during the WD-40 wipe down. I still have to do the compound for the color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 656164 View attachment 656166




Some folks have said that OA will wash out the red but it looks like this held up pretty good! @New Mexico Brant V/r Shawn


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Some folks have said that OA will wash out the red but it looks like this held up pretty good! @New Mexico Brant V/r Shawn




Actually it does wash out the red a little bit. But this one was so rusty it was worth the risk.  I just kept an eye on the painted parts while they soaked.  The frame held up ok.  The tank and fenders not as well.  The fenders had little maroon paint left, and stayed kinda brown.  The tank graphics didn't hold up well either and  I couldn't leave the tank in long enough to remove the rust. Neither the fenders or tank appear to have been painted with any primer.  The paint on them wasn't as good as the frame paint.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 20, 2017)

A little more progress.  The seat has been recovered.  The horn and headlight are now working.  I still have the chain soaking.  The rear brake light assembly also needs some work. The switch is stuck and I need to find the clip for the hub that actuates the lights when braked. I'll probably have to fabricate one.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 21, 2017)

cool bike. that headlight looks like it can fly all by itself.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice work.....like the results that you achieved!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 21, 2017)

Good save , I actually have the same bike in parts  , yours gives me inspiration to do mine ..

Thank you


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 21, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> Fork has been straightened too. Has been in the OA  bath also. I still have to use some WD-40 and steel wool on it. And then some compound to bring back the paint a little. I'm up in the air as to whether I'll respray the white stars and accent. I  don't usually like to do any paint touch ups. The white didn't hold up to the cleaning but there wasn't much left anyway and the rust removal out weighed saving what little paint remained.View attachment 653402
> 
> 
> Most people use a Lil Brute fork jack to straighten forks. I used what I guess some might call a Big Brute. It's a 4 foot tall 4660 lb Farm jack with a couple of steel plates bolted on. Makes quick work of it. Usually takes longer to set up than the actual straightening does.View attachment 653405





I kind of get the concept  ,but can you place a fork on the jack to show how it works ?

Thank you again 
Rafael


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks good man!!
Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Aug 22, 2017)

That cleaned up great !


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 3, 2017)

Found my dad's old three fingered mitt. It's a JC  Higgins, perfect for this bike, about the same age too.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 26, 2017)

Finally added the chain and took it riding last week. Also added a Higgins speedometer that was shown in the 48 Sears catalog. Will have to rebuild/lubricate it before I hook the cable to it and damage it. The cable does spin and the needle moves but it seems sticky and tight.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 11, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> Finally added the chain and took it riding last week. Also added a Higgins speedometer that was shown in the 48 Sears catalog. Will have to rebuild/lubricate it before I hook the cable to it and damage it. The cable does spin and the needle moves but it seems sticky and tight.
> 
> View attachment 682967



Soo Bad ass bro..love it

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Oct 20, 2017)

I have straightened forks by using my car trailer. It has a rail around the front. Strip the bike down to the frame & fork, locate the fork between the bed & rail on the trailer. You can align the fork by using the frame as leverage.


----------

